# Quail eggs



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Not a recipe thread, I'm looking for a source for quail eggs. We would like to have about 2 dozen of them, maybe once every month. Even bantam chicken eggs would do, and might be better. We'd probably buy bantam eggs weekly for regular eating if they were close enough. We're in San Leon, far east side of Galveston County. Anyone know of a source? Please PM me, I'll get back to you when I can. Thanks.....


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I see them a lot in the liquor stores already pickled. Bought a couple before, really wasn't impressed, just didn't have any taste.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I raise and sell quail but not eggs. I pretty much keep all my eggs for pickling when not incubating. Best pickled eggs i have ever ate.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, but I have no interest in pickled or pickling eggs. I want them raw. We make our own pasta and one of our favorites is hay and straw ravioli (tan one side, green on the other) with quail egg filling. When you cut into the ravioli, the yolk runs just a little. Tastes great and looks absolutely gorgeous with the right sauce, but they have to be raw.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

glenbo said:


> Thanks, but I have no interest in pickled or pickling eggs. I want them raw. We make our own pasta and one of our favorites is hay and straw ravioli (tan one side, green on the other) with quail egg filling. When you cut into the ravioli, the yolk runs just a little. Tastes great and looks absolutely gorgeous with the right sauce, but they have to be raw.


Hmmm, i'm going to have to try that recipe. There's a guy in Danbury that probably can hook you up with some quail eggs.
Here's his number 979-922-8012 (Roger)


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

glenbo said:


> Not a recipe thread, I'm looking for a source for quail eggs. We would like to have about 2 dozen of them, maybe once every month. Even bantam chicken eggs would do, and might be better. We'd probably buy bantam eggs weekly for regular eating if they were close enough. We're in San Leon, far east side of Galveston County. Anyone know of a source? Please PM me, I'll get back to you when I can. Thanks.....


Ranch Market 99 has them year round. Go to their seafood counter and then turn around and look for them in a refrigerated counter at the end of the aisle.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Where is Ranch Market 99?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got quail eggs & quail.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

glenbo said:


> Where is Ranch Market 99?


http://www.99ranch.com/store-locator/texas/houston.aspx


----------

